# Pasta e Fagioli



## masta (Feb 11, 2005)

<TABLE =MsonormalTable style="MARGIN: auto auto auto 1.5pt; WIDTH: 93.28%; mso-cellspacing: 1.5pt" cellPadding=0 width="93%">
<T>
<TR style="HEIGHT: 320.3pt; mso-yfti-irow: 0; mso-yfti-lastrow: yes">
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; PADDING-RIGHT: 0.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; PADDING-LEFT: 0.75pt; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0.75pt; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; PADDING-TOP: 0.75pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; HEIGHT: 320.3pt; : transparent" vAlign=top>
<TABLE =MsonormalTable style="WIDTH: 71.56%; mso-cellspacing: 1.5pt" cellPadding=0 width="71%">
<T>
<TR style="HEIGHT: 308.35pt; mso-yfti-irow: 0; mso-yfti-lastrow: yes">
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; PADDING-RIGHT: 0.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; PADDING-LEFT: 0.75pt; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0.75pt; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; PADDING-TOP: 0.75pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; HEIGHT: 308.35pt; : transparent" vAlign=top>

Deb’s Pasta e Fagioli<?amespace prefix = o ns = "urnchemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" />

1 pound Hot turkey sausage (removed from casing)
1 tablespoon olive oil
1 small onion, diced
1 large carrot, julienne
3 stalks celery, chopped
2 cloves garlic, minced
2 (14.5-ounce) cans diced tomatoes
1 (15-ounce) can red kidney beans (with liquid)
1 (15-ounce) can white cannellini beans (with liquid)
1 (12-ounce) can V-8 juice
1 tablespoon white vinegar
1 1/2 teaspoon salt
1 teaspoon oregano
1 teaspoon basil
1/2 teaspoon pepper
1/2 teaspoon thyme
1/2 cup ditali pasta
</TD></TR></T></TABLE>


</TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; PADDING-RIGHT: 0.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; PADDING-LEFT: 0.75pt; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0.75pt; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; WIDTH: 87.3pt; PADDING-TOP: 0.75pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; HEIGHT: 320.3pt; : transparent" vAlign=top width=116>
</TD></TR></T></TABLE>
Brown the turkey sausage with oil in a large saucepan or pot over medium heat. 
Add onion, celery and garlic and sauté for 10 minutes.
Add remaining ingredients, except pasta, and simmer for 1 hour. 
About 50 minutes into simmer time, cook the pasta in 1 1/2 to 2 quarts of boiling water over high heat. Cook for 10 minutes or just until pasta is al dente, or slightly tough.
Drain and add the pasta to the soup. Simmer for 5-10 minutes and serve. 
Serves 8


----------



## geocorn (Feb 11, 2005)

Now, that sounds good!


----------



## masta (Feb 11, 2005)

My wife's version of the classic Italian soup...who needs to go to the Olive Garden!


I like to kick it up a notch with some Valley Brew hot sauce!


----------



## Hippie (Mar 1, 2005)

I have a Bergamais from kit made over a year ago. It is just now coming in. It is very good with red sauce dishes.


----------



## MedPretzel (Mar 1, 2005)

Onion wine tastes good in French-onion soup. 



Go figure!


----------



## Hippie (Mar 1, 2005)

My peach wine is very good with roasted or smoked chicken.


----------



## MedPretzel (Mar 2, 2005)

With or in? I am not a cook (at all) so it's hard for me to know which wines go INTO which foods. I did use my Onion wine as a marinade for some pork chops once. It softened them right up and gave a slight onion taste to the whole concoction. I also like to use my wines in gravies...


----------



## Hippie (Mar 5, 2005)

i don't waste my wine by putting it in the food. I like to drink it with food sometimes, especially steak and blackberry wine.


----------



## MedPretzel (Mar 5, 2005)

You don't, but maybe your wife does......









Why don't you ask her sometime if she does. You might just be surprised!





By the way, Here's a general recipe for a very good red-cabbage side-dish. It should be served with darker meat.


Martina's Mom's Red-Cabbage Recipe
<UL>
<LI>1 can of red cabbage</LI>
<LI>1 onion</LI>
<LI>1 apple</LI>
<LI>10 strips of bacon</LI>
<LI>at least 1 cup of red wine (here, my onion wine is pretty good)</LI>
<LI>salt to taste</LI>
<LI>pepper to taste</LI>[/list]


Chop up the onion, apple and bacon. Add together all of the ingredients and stir well. Add the wine, put the lid on it, and simmer until the cabbage is soft (takes a long time). 


Voila! GREAT recipe if you like anything that you can shoot (duck, goose, deer, rabbit, boar, etc... I forget the general name of "wild" animals for food.... Probably because I don't eat that.). Also good with lamb, horse, beef and pork -- none of which I really eat to begin with, but oh well. This recipe is really good.


I imagine you if you really want the cabbage soft, you could put it in a slow-cooker for about 4-5 hours on low. But that's more of a hunch than a fact, so if it doesn't work, it's not my fault!








*Edited by: MedPretzel *


----------



## AAASTINKIE (Mar 5, 2005)

I just printed out debs recipe, I may have to put in a touch of maple syrup though (I am like that elfe)




and get the gallon jug of Frank's hot sauce out!! I have a tupperware
container of cayanne that will come into play here....hey it's cold
outside..we like it HOT here.


----------



## AAASTINKIE (Mar 5, 2005)

I have all the ingredients, I usually follow a recipe the first time
and then make ajustments to my liking, but I would like to put in a
small can of mushrooms in this batch, is that OK



masta


----------



## AAASTINKIE (Mar 5, 2005)

OK I have the Pasta e Fagioli simmering on the stove, the only problem
was I had no basil, so I replaced it with cayanne pepper, I think it
has the same flavor, it sure smells and looks good, and it was easy to
make, I even bought the correct pasta.



I'll post one of my easy but good recipes when I get a chance, I'm going to bottle my three bottles of wine now.


----------



## AAASTINKIE (Mar 5, 2005)

I am eating a bowl of Pasta e Fagioli as I write, it is wonderfull and
was a snap to make, the extra cayanne is searing my tongue, which makes
the rich flavor of my first glass of wildberry shiraz even so more
enjoyable



Thanks for the recipe once again


----------



## AAASTINKIE (Mar 5, 2005)

I've had 4 bowls of pasta and 3 glasses of wildberry and life is good...lol



Where is my SYRUP...Frank the ELF


----------



## masta (Mar 5, 2005)

Sounds like you liked the soup recipe....it is very good!


----------



## AAASTINKIE (Mar 5, 2005)

since I have no stomac, slippery food goes down real well, this pasta
e fogoili goes down great, a little aging (2 hours) helped the
cayanne to mellow (or was it the wine?)
*Edited by: AAASTINKIE *


----------



## Hippie (Mar 5, 2005)

MedPretzel said:


> You don't, but maybe your wife does......
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Uh... NO! She knows better than mess with the wine without telling me. Besides, she don't cook fancy. She prepares mostly southern country food. Thank God!


----------



## MedPretzel (Mar 5, 2005)

Yes, southern food is very good. I like it too. I even eat meat if you tell me there's barbeque!!


----------



## Hippie (Mar 6, 2005)

Comfort food, some call it.I am currently off all the big southern carbs, though. Got a little baggage goin' on.


----------



## AAASTINKIE (Mar 7, 2005)

I am cooking a double batch of pasta e fagioli, I'm working the next
three nights, nice warm bowl will keep me company, you will see how
shift work makes a person crazy as I post the next 3 days (just when I
was starting to normal out..lol)



I highly recomend anyone try this recipe, it is GREAT (just add some cayanne if you like it HOT




, I put 2 teaspoons in) and I picked up some basil today too. You three
amigo's (masta, country, pretzel) are going to bring me up a notch, I
can just tell!! PS it's snowing out here in the deep woods now.


----------



## MedPretzel (Mar 7, 2005)

Yikes, snow. Not a word I prefer lately.... Can't it be Spring yet? I have a friend from York, ME and I remember her telling me all sorts of stories about the winters there. I went to school in the south, and we were the only ones who went to the mall in a blizzard (for the south), only to find that the mall was closed.




Those southerners! (No offense Glenvall)





Stinkie, Basil wine is excellent. I made a basil, a tomato, and a tomato-basil wine last year. First results? The basil wine is hands down a winner. Just another 6 months of aging, and I think it's gonna be a winner.





Glenvall, I love ya just the way ya are! Don't goooo changin'..... to try 'n' please me........ hahahahaha


----------



## Hippie (Mar 9, 2005)

Martina, where in what you call the south did you attend any school? Thestores don't close here when it snows, but the schools do, just an excuse.People freak out though.


----------



## MedPretzel (Mar 9, 2005)

I went to school in Virginia. Great place.They were complete newbies when it came to driving in the snow. Me and my big-red suburban were set for all weather.


----------



## Hippie (Mar 10, 2005)

OIC. Not the south. East Coast. Not northeast, but not southeast. Middle east? It snows lots more in Virginia than here. More often, and also more quantity.


----------



## AAASTINKIE (Mar 23, 2005)

I'm cooking a pot full of pasta e fagioli as we speak, this stuff is GREAT, just add mushrooms and cayanne, thanks masta!


----------



## AAASTINKIE (Apr 6, 2005)

made pasta e fagioli last night and again this night...this stuff is great!!


----------



## masta (Dec 29, 2005)

Frank have you made any Pasta e Fagioli this Winter yet? We had some for Xmas dinner with lasagna and ceasar salad...man what a great ideamy wife had this year! Everything was prepped beforehand and the day of was simple and no hassle at all.


Served Bergamais also which is a great early drinking red wine while the other reds age away in the cellar!


----------



## AAASTINKIE (Dec 30, 2005)

Debs Pasta e Fagioli is a staple of life here...lol I do add mushrooms
and cayanne peper though, love mushrooms and like it hot. The fact that
it's low fat works well for me and yet has such great flavor and body.


----------

